# Crew needed



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Need one to two crew members for a trip out of Freeport on Tuesday, April 28. Rik Jacobsen (redsnapperfishing.com) will also be on the boat. Will be departing from Bridge Bait in Freeport. PM me if interested.

Mike


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

*No can do*

Hey Mike - I have a meetiong tomorrow that I can't miss - I tried 50 different ways to rationalize moving it, but i can't.

Maybe next time!


----------



## BrittLeaE (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm confused on the dates, Tuesday would be today, the 29th. I guess we missed the boat?


----------



## Chula Vista (Jun 2, 2004)

*Call Me*

I'll go Anytime


----------

